# STK086/STK086G diferencia entre ambos



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola, tengo la siguiente duda, quiero implementar un amplificador de 70 W de un circuito de Plaquetodo que está mas abajo y a la hora de comprar el integrado me encuentro con que hay dos versiones del mismo, Creo que tengo que comprar la que no tiene letra siguiente al integrado, pero no estoy muy seguro, quisiera saber la diferencia entre los dos, saludos.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 23, 2008)

Habría algun problema si se usarla este circuito como amplificador de guitarra?


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 23, 2008)

Hola, son idénticos, la unica diferencia está en la temperatura, pero no influye en el circuito, son iguales, es mejor el STK086G.
Si , se puede usar para la guitarra, buscate un previo para la guitarra y listo.


----------



## lalex (Dic 23, 2008)

manu_sonata dijo:
			
		

> habria algun problema si se usarla este circuito como amplificador de guitarra?


 
Mmmm yo no usaría éste,  ¿porqué?, porque tiene poca distorsión,, eso no quiere decir que no sirva,  pero podrías armar otro  con mas potencia, y con los mismos costos...

Yo optaría por un TDA7294, o algo por el estilo.

Saludos


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 24, 2008)

Lo que yo necesito es un amplificador de guitarra de 70 W, por eso pregunté si podía usar éste.


----------



## denis92 (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola yo armé el STK086 pero cuando lo pongo bajito se escuchan ruidos como chillidos, alguien sabe que puede ser ?


----------



## revolxtion (Ago 25, 2009)

Hola a toos.. La verdad es que la diferencia real entre el STK086 y el STK086G esta en la DISTORSION y no en la temperatura. Ambos operan en una temperatura promedio de 105ºC, en cambio la distorsion del 086 es de 0.1% y la del 086G es de 0.05% ambas en THD. Ademas cuando implementas el STK086G debes agregar que el pin 9 SI LLEVA CONEXION a diferencia del 086 que NO LLEVA CONEXION por medio de unos puentes y condensadores extras. Ademas yo arme este amplificador y suena muy bien, lo unico que complica es el precio del STK y que hay que ponerle un buen preamplificador, de lo contrario saldran señales ruidosas y chirridos por el parlante cuando se pone un volumen bajito. Si alguien desea hacer el amplificador diganme para pasarles el diagrama electrico con su respectiva fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## macr0s666 (Feb 19, 2010)

Vale revolxtion si la tienes el diagrama eléctrico te agradeciera bastante, atte marco.


----------



## revolxtion (Feb 23, 2010)

Okas, aqui tienes el diagrama electrico, y con respecto a la fuente solo debes tener un transformador de a lo menos 30V con punto medio de ideales 4 amperes. No te excedas en el valor del transformador, ya que con el rizado el voltaje de salida aumenta, es decir, no te saldran 30V DC sino que aproximadamente unos 42V DC. Para filtrar compra 2 condensadores de 4700uF (micro faradios) por 50V y un puente rectificador no tan grande... Si no sabes hacer una fuente con punto medio me avisas y te doy un diagrama parecido a mi fuente, ya que la mia es mas complicada porque la diseñe yo y tiene mas detalles. Cualquier cosa avisas, xaoo


----------



## bramu (Mar 10, 2010)

Revolxtion: Como estas?? Vos que ya armaste un ampli con stk 086. Yo arme el modelo de Plaquetodo con un trafo de 36-0-36 Va puente recti y 2 4700uF x 63 v. lo coloque en un subwoofer que arme yo con un Jahro de 8" LEP8 y le coloque un pote de 50 K a la entrada de la señal de audio, no se si sera bueno asi pero lo hice como indica Plaquetodo para uno de sus modelos de 130 W. Y al conectar solo a 220 sin señal de audio me hace un importante, sero no tan fuerte, ruido grave como de acople. No tiene coolers. Tenes idea que puede ser??


----------



## revolxtion (Mar 11, 2010)

Bramu: mira pueden ser 2 cosas. La 1º es que tengas el ampli muy cerca de la fuente de alimentacion como para que se te cuelen ruidos electricos por el parlante... Y la 2º es que si le pusiste un sub-woofer al amplificador verifica que sea de a lo  menos 8 ohms minimo.. Por lo general, los sub-woofers estan diseñados para una respuesta a muy bajas frecuencias por lo que la bobina del mismo y el iman son extremadamente potentes y pueden tomar cualquier ruido electrico. Mi ampli lo tengo conectado a 2 sub-woofers XPLOD sony de 400 watts c/u y los levanta bien, pero el conexionado de estos estan en serie para que me de exactamente 8 ohms. (4 ohms cada sub-woofer). Cualquier duda avisas...


----------



## lucas trucco (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola, me armé un amplificador con STK086 dePlaketodo , y es lo mismo usar éste integrado que el 086G? obviamente sin modificar el circuito ni agregar nada.


----------



## danielserrano (Dic 12, 2011)

Para que esto funcionde de lujo... te tenes que hacer una fuente de por lo  menos 500w reales... yo lo alimento con +-55 voltios. de fuente partida.. con un buen rectificado de por los menos unos 10.000 microsfaradios. y me tira casi 100w.. sin ningun tipo de ruidos. y nadas,... una verdadera joya....


----------



## lucas trucco (Dic 12, 2011)

mira, yo lo alimento con +-46V tamb con fuente partida y 10000 mF de capacitores, anda perfectamente, el unico inconveniente es que es una porqueria el integrado generico q se consigue el original de sanyo es una masa pero no lo encuentro, si alguno sabe donde se consigue el original porfavor avise , saludos


----------



## danielserrano (Dic 12, 2011)

yo los ultimos que compre fueron el el año 2007 en cba... son los Originales de Sanyo.. de echo todavia no arme ese equipo... vamos a ver si ensamblo en estos dias...


----------



## pinchecho (Abr 25, 2013)

revolution: los 30 V son en rms o v max?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2013)

¿ No leiste ?                                              



revolxtion dijo:


> y con respecto a la fuente solo debes tener* un transformador de a lo menos 30V con punto medio de ideales 4 amperes*. No te excedas en el valor del transformador, ya que con el rizado el voltaje de salida aumenta, es decir, no te saldran 30V DC sino que aproximadamente unos 42V DC


----------



## pinchecho (Abr 26, 2013)

Gracias, pero cómo es el transformador, es (30-0-30) o (15-0-15) ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2013)

Transformador de treinta mas treinta (o sesenta con punto medio) siempre son rms , para que una vez rectificado y filtrado obtengas +42 / 0 / -42


----------



## voltioloco (Sep 3, 2019)

Hola DOSMETROS. Buenas noches. ¿Cuantos Amperes se necesitan en el transformador de la fuente como mínimo para que el amplificador con  STK086G funcione correctamente?  Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2019)

Transformador de 35+35 , para que rectificado llegue a 50+50 , de unos 100 Watts cómo mínimo.


----------



## darwindavid (Sep 4, 2019)

hola hermano :desde el año 1988 he armado muchos  de esos stk086 y 086g te sugiero usar  transf de 60v con toma central o sea 30v+30v a 2.5 amps si te vas a 8ohms, y 4 amps si vas cerca de 4 ohm,cuando son originales soportan 4 ohms si estan bien disipados o buen ventilador.es critico poner los capacitores de decoupling cerca de posiyivo y negativo del stk (esos electroliticos de 100uf a 50v y mica de 0.1y cerca de el integrado,el stk 086 y 086g tienden a oscilar facil por la alta ganacia de señal de voltaje).
como te dijo  DOSMETROS anteriormente


----------

